# Tilly's going to be a flower girl!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I have been lurking, as ever! So much exciting stuff going on. Lady and Cricket's new skin baby, Donna's new poo (and hilarious actual poo story!!)

On holiday in the summer, James and I got engaged! It's only taken 7.5 years, but exciting none the less.



Today is my last day of maternity leave, from Monday I'm going back to work 4 days a week. No idea how I'm going to juggle baby and work, but I know many who do it successfully.... hopefully I can be as organised as them!

Can you believe Henry will be 1 in five weeks time?!!







And as for Tilly, Since we did some garden landscaping during the summer, she has found a new love..... bark chippings! You can dig them, chew them, spread them around the house and even wear them as earrings


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations and thank you for the lovely photos. What a gorgeous little family you have and another beauty to join in! Tilly will be a delightful flower girl. All you have to do is replace the bark chippings with flowers!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Congratulations! Better late than never. You have a beautiful little family.  Have you set a date yet?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Congratulations, you will have the prettiest flower girl ever - and the cutest page boy if Henry will be one? how adorable is he?! 
just seen other post about Tilly being ill, you don't think it could be the bark do you? just a thought, I don't wont to worry you, its prob fine and you won't need to remove it all (!!!) but I do remember reading about some types of it being toxic to dogs, I'm sure its not the most common type though.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Absolutely adorable! I'll eagerly await the wedding photos, especially of the flowerdog. I assume this will limit your flower selections to only edible blossoms?  Will Henry carry the rings? You could mount them on his push toy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHHHHHH!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! That is so awesome! you will have the cutest flower girl and ring bearer ever!!! 
I cant believe almost 1 that goes by very fast! scarry!!
AH! I loved planning my wedding! I had a blast! I hope you enjoy yours!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations 
How exciting!
Henry is totally gorgeous - lucky, lucky you.
Back to work  you'll enjoy it - but I can imagine that you'll be running out of the door at home time to get back to your skin and fur babies.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Henry is absolutely gorgeous  (and in that first photo it took me a moment to realise you had not installed special toddler height hand rails  ) 

Congratulations on your engagement 

I think it is cocoa mulch which can cause dogs problems? http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/cocoamulch.asp


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Woohoo!! Brilliant news congratulations - thanks for the update. (Lovely ring - James has good taste!) 
As for Henry OMG how scrummy is he?? He couldn't be blonder and bluer eyes! 
Tilly and Henry will be the perfect accompinants at your nuptials - hopefully she won't upstage the bride!!
As for work, it's rubbish isn't it - but I foresee another maternity leave not too far away!!  x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations:congrats: What a lovely ring. Was it a very romantic proposal? Was it a surprise, even if long awaited Henry is lookinga proper little man now, what a super cutie. Will look forward to the photos only right Tilly gets to play a role


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Congratulations! What beautiful photos and lovely news. 7.5 years is nothing, Neil and I are 24 years in and still unmarried ha! Have a good time back at work, you'll get back into the swing. My first day back today and I don't feel too distraught ....yet


----------

